
How machine learning can help companies eliminate bias in hiring – TechRepublic - rbanffy
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-machine-learning-can-help-companies-eliminate-bias-in-hiring/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0g&utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+New+Content+(Feed)&utm_content=591c3262eae30f000625dea2&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
======
pplonski86
It will be hiring like in Moneyball movie.

